# Burned body in trash identified as Playboy model



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


 Police: No suspects in death of Paula Sladewski, 26, who once modeled for Playboy
 Police spokesman: Killer is a "monster," describes slaying as "the most heinous thing"
 Model was last seen at Club Space at 7 a.m. Sunday, boyfriend told police
 Sister: "We can't even give her an open casket. We can't even see her again"
http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/01/07/florida.model.death/index.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2010)

What a grisly event .  There are no insightful words to be said about such a horrible crime.


----------



## grydth (Jan 9, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> What a grisly event .  There are no insightful words to be said about such a horrible crime.



Yes, there are - - - and *you *said them in your excellent thread about how quickly death can come. If more people would think of that, they might live happier and much longer lives. 

These stories are, sadly, quite common in the USA. Very often a child is the victim. How many deaths could be prevented if the victims, or their parents, gave life some thought and avoided dangerous circumstances/actions?


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like an episode on TV, wonder what has to go through someone's mind to be able to do that.


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Sounds like an episode on TV, wonder what has to go through someone's mind to be able to do that.



Don't know about what goes through a person's mind, but for a person to be at a nightclub until 7am the next day -- the intoxicants going through a person's body certainly does not help.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> Don't know about what goes through a person's mind, but for a person to be at a nightclub until 7am the next day -- the intoxicants going through a person's body certainly does not help.


Amen. 
And (just my speculation) adding to the mix the thoughts running through the guy's mind, the fantasy that he's built up (likely might have even SEEN her in her Playboy issue and recognized her)... her possible rejection, his ego bruise, ire, stalking her, following her outside when she's had enough, kidnapping her, having his way and killing her (or even vice-versa) and then deciding to dump the body and getting rid of whatever physical evidence he might've left behind by burning it. 
The killer (or killers) may never be found.
Which is why MA (long time) study is a good decision for women now-a-days.


----------



## grydth (Jan 9, 2010)

I think this killer will be caught, and probably soon. An individual this warped is not going to be able to keep the inner monster in the jar for long. 

One exception, though, could be if this was a contract killing.... somebody like a jilted boyfriend really wanted her dead and desecrated. He may have paid a lot of money to a professional. If that's the case, there may be no solution.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 9, 2010)

Probably not a contract killing.  Much more likely that it's either an obsessed fan/stalker, or a relationship gone very wrong.


----------



## grydth (Jan 10, 2010)

I would doubt a fan did it. This woman, though beautiful, never made it big in modeling.
The number of professional killers has always been exaggerated by popular media. Most people who decide to 'hire a hitman' wind up with an undercover cop instead. 
But there are such contract killers out there, and if some nutty ex boyfriend had the money/the hate/the connections.... it could be the case here.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 10, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see.  She didn't make it big -- but she was out there.  When you consider that some stalking cases begin with as little contact as standing in line at the grocery store...  Especially in today's world, I can see an obsessed fan here.  Or I can see an ex...  What would help would be knowing about any injuries beyond the fire.  They would tell a lot about who did it.  But I just am doubtful that this would be a pro, for odds and for method of disposal.  It's only luck that the body was so thoroughly burned; it's harder to achieve than most realize.  

What I almost would suspect is an accidental, but troublesome, death like a drug overdose or domestic dispute followed by an attempt to cover it up, "as seen on TV."


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 10, 2010)

Color me cynical, but I think the BF did it.


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Color me cynical, but I think the BF did it.



You aren't cynical.   My apologies, I found the article while scanning through some LatAm news articles so I don't have an English copy. 

Essentially the article says that prior to the night of her death, she had been texting an old bf saying that her current bf is trying to kill her.  The police know about the messages and are investigating.  

http://www.rpp.com.pe/2010-01-08-pa...e-de-texto-sobre-su-novio-noticia_234231.html


----------



## grydth (Jan 10, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Color me cynical, but I think the BF did it.



Very often, that is just who it is. 

We have to imagine what it is like, however, for the innocent man whose significant other is murdered. Not only do you lose the woman you love in a horrible manner, but most people think *you *must have done it. Must be Hell on Earth.


----------

